# Masters Dissertation - Interviewing people who have conceived using IVF



## LaylaH1506

Hello, I am studying a Masters course in Attachment Studies at a University in London. 

I am currently doing my dissertation, under the supervision of a world-renowned lecturer. I am recruiting for a study that uses an Interview to explore the parent-child relationship of people who have conceived using IVF. 

In psychology, research into IVF is very limited; conceiving a child through means of IVF has not yet been explored in psychological literature. This research would be the first of its kind and would help inform the IVF practice and how professionals understand IVF and the parent-child relationship. 

I am ideally looking to Interview individuals living in/ around London. If you have conceived through IVF and you think you'd be interested in participating (it would just require 1 Interview) and would like more information about the study, then please email me at [email protected]  

Your contribution to this research area would be greatly appreciated and help to further our understanding. Many thanks, Layla


----------

